# Qld Recreation License



## Yelsel (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi there,
I'm going to be moving to QLD soon, and taking my Bredli and snake-neck turtle with me. 
I've read the gov. website and the extremely long PDF that came with it, and I just wanted to get some clarification, because I don't want to accidentally do the wrong thing. 
Bredli aren't on the restricted list, so does that mean, as long as I'm not breeding it, I can keep it without a recreational licence?

Thanks


----------



## butters (Jun 5, 2017)

No. You need a specialist or restricted license to keep the restricted animals.
You need a recreational license for all of the rest.


----------



## Yelsel (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn. Thanks. 
I'm coming from SA where I didn't need a license, and then the ACT where it was only $15, so I was hoping they weren't going to make me fork out $70+.


----------



## butters (Jun 5, 2017)

Qld license is for 5 years


----------

